# UC Browser7.9—Smooth ur browsing



## NimitMak (Sep 25, 2011)

Its An Extremely Powerfull Mobile Browser From My Pount Of view ,Its Download Manager Is Amazing....Cant Leave UC atanytime....Its even Usable at night with Night Mode ...
And The Bills For my Internet Plans Also decreased Because Of the Server Compression Technology....I think You should Atlease Give a try And You will never Leave UC again..
*Download here: GetJar | Mobile |
Get a close enconter with UCWEB*
*UC Browser7.9—Smooth ur browsing*
Each releasing of UC Browser always earns a lot of amzing screams.Now the 7.9 for Java/symbian appeared in your eyes.
UC is keeping concentrating itself to solve the main problems of users and improve user experience per time.
I think that’s why Ucweb already has 200 million users around the world and keep attracting new users every day.Let’s experience the new7.9 by ourselves.  

 *pix2links.com/images/89560652782800955282.png
1. *Taking care of your eyes*- Auto Notification between night mode and day mode.
UC Browser is more than a browser, sometimes she exists as a babysitter. 
It notices u to swith ‘Day mode’ and’ Night mode’ intelligently according to the time.Everything UC has done is for taking care of users. 
 *pix2links.com/images/06090957015352109947.png
2. *Browsing whenever and wherever* –more powerful bookmark
Plenty of people are anxious about the missing of their bookmark they’ve collected for a long time.Now the bookmark backup remove ur worry.
u can download it to the local place and never miss again.
 *pix2links.com/images/70255851046159416730.png
3. *Filling the Laguage gap*
Users of UC Browser are still increasing and covered 145 countries, 200 million. We try our best to take care each user with different language. 
  a. Language pack for Java, You can select language during installation.
  b. More than English and Russian ,Arabic, farsi and Urdu are supported to apear.In the near future,there is increasing number of languages will be supported. 

*Besides,We do more in detail. Coz we know,Details lead to success.*
•* Smooth ur browsing experience *
   a. *Fixed access connection timeout error* : Fixed timeout problem during webpage browsing.
   b. *Fixed image loading failure *: Fixed timeout error in loading image.
   c. *Optimized Cache management *: Cache will be adjusted automatically. You don’t need to reset and clear Cache manually anymore.

•* Make ur eyes more colorful*
   a. More Pic formats are supported. The new WebP image is near 40% smaller than jpeg image of similar quality.

That’s UC Browser 7.9 for Symbian /Java brings to u.What surprise Ucweb will bring to u,Let’s look forward.


----------

